# Salad dressing with goat milk yogurt



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2011)

Does anyone have a recipe for a salad dressing made with goat's milk yogurt?

Thanks!


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't, but that sure does sound interesting!! Hopefully someone will chime in!

Lynn


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

No Recipe but you can purchase Ranch Style dressing mix and make your yogurt into Ranch Dressing.


----------

